
Show HN: A Customisable Dashboard Service for Your Pi, Smart-Mirror and Browser - kekub
https://centralboard.app/
======
kekub
A friend and me have been working on this for the last few weeks during
lockdown. Since Panic stoped Status Board we were using a prototype of this.
Feel free to give it a try. We are happy to answer your questions.

~~~
redbeed
Thanks kekub for your support and help over the last weeks! @all feel free to
ask some questions about the project.

------
ksaj
Not sure if it is a typo, but the Dashboard Features link goes to the Register
page. I was hoping to see what kinds of widgets are on offer.

Also, I was unable to determine if, under pricing, "4 Widgets" and "10
Widgets" are taken from a limited pool of widgets or if they can include any 4
or 10 widgets from the pool of "Unlimited Widgets".

------
thunfischtoast
Seems interesting, would like to try it out on a smart mirror, if I had one D:

~~~
redbeed
It is easy to start/test with a basic raspberry pi and a old display The PI
only needs internet connection & chrome in kiosk mode.

After this "setup" you only need a two-way mirror :-D

